# HELP: how do I stop eggs from turning green



## mbear (Aug 16, 2004)

I work in a long term care facility, we cook our scrambled eggs in a steam table and they turn green before we are done serving. is there something that will prevent this from happening? Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's basically overcooking. One answer is to prepare smaller amounts at a time and refresh the table throughout the service.

Phil


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

also using a pasteurized product with additive(ascorbic acid?) such as easy eggs-available under other names-will help. Keep them loose!!!
hth, danny


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Slightly under cook your eggs and then add a teaspoon of lemon juice and stir in.


----------



## mbear (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you to all who replied, we are unable to cook small amounts as we have 100 residents eating all within a 15 min time allotment, but we will try the lemon juice and all other suggestions.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The acid trick is new to me. That's part of why I'm not a pro.

Phil


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

If I might add....
Sometimes the lemon may be detected; I have used sour cream folded into the eggs as an alternative.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

At the resort, where I work, we do a breakfast buffet daily, for anywhere from 120-300ppl, plus all the other banquet breakfasts we have going. We use a liquid egg product that contains citric acid. This keeps the eggs nice and yellow all morning long, if the need arises.


----------



## chef wil (Aug 18, 2004)

I have used vit. C tabs in the eggs too they are usually ascorbic acid. It helps to cook them loose too.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Add some cottage cheese to prevent them from turning green on a steam table.


----------

